# How do I get a client to pay for work done?



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

How do I get someone to pay up?
I’m an Architect who has submitted a Planning application for a client done as a homer (work done in the evenings) He has been invoiced 3 times since July but hasn’t paid. He won’t answer phone calls or emails. Basically I want to know what happens next? How do I go about getting the money he owes me?


----------



## a1topdog (Jul 8, 2008)

You make a claim via the small claims court. You can do it all online now and its very cheap:

https://www.moneyclaim.gov.uk/csmco2/index.jsp

Best of Luck.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Try here. Moneyclaim

It's a dept of HM Courts Service that offers an easy was to fill out and submit court documents to companies or private persons who owe you money. Really easy, cheap and works. It's a proper court procedure too, so they will know you mean it.

Quote from the homepage:
'Money Claim Online (MCOL) is Her Majesty's Courts Service Internet based service for claimants and defendants. Money Claim Online is a simple, convenient and secure way of making or responding to a money claim on the internet.'

I have used it and it produced the results _without_ going to court.

HTH's :thumb: good luck.

Ok, ok, so I type slow


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

can you withdraw the application or somehow stop it until they pay?


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> can you withdraw the application or somehow stop it until they pay?


Yes, sort of. The planning service has requested more information about the application which we will not be giving them until we are paid...

Thanks for the above links.. I will have a look


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

These are who we use at work (Accountants), seem successful.


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

we used a debt collection company who we have been using for many years for clients who do not pay us and we are a firm of accountants, if you want there number feel free to pm me
Mat


----------



## superstat (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you send 3 copies of the same invoice or a invoice then statement then Final Notice?

I am in the same business and this is how I normally do it. The big official looking Final Notice normally does the trick, threaten legal action etc, make clear that copyright of the drawings still belongs to yourself until you are paid. Then if all this fails I would go Small claims....but its a bit of ball ache for the sake of a final notice..

Good luck


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

why wait 3 months, you have done the work they owe the money! 

always get an order signed then a satisfaction note on delivery of drawings. You then have a perfect case for small claims. Dont let them mess you about - final demand then small claims, its your income after all!!!


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

Not saying that this is the case but be aware if you have done a true homer then if it goes to court you might have some explaining to do to the tax man! But I'm sure everything is all above board :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I have had this happen stall all planning until payment is made. I have had this before the client will then try and go it alone and continue without you. personally I went to the planning office or call them is usually better tell them the client is not paying and can they hold all progress on this until you call again. does the client have all drawing/info to allow him to continue. YOU CANNOT go through small claims court as it is a homer thence I presume the tax man is not aware of it? if so u have no legal right to chase him for payment unless you want to be audited and slapped with a hefty tax bill.

PM me if u want a chat as I may be able to help and if not I can give u tips on stage payment of jobs so that u are never out of pocket.. BTW I am a property developer and have my own design and build consultancy firm so unfortunately I have been here before.

simple go to his house confront him if he does not pay then say nothing to his face leave and next morning withdraw planning (tell them u found a badger set and no future planning will be granted without considerable expence to the client) simple and a lesson learnt. then go back round and tell him planning has been withdrawn


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you have anything in writing that demonstrates that he agreed to your charges? I would have thought that would be necessary for going to court.


----------



## a1topdog (Jul 8, 2008)

JEC said:


> Not saying that this is the case but be aware if you have done a true homer then if it goes to court you might have some explaining to do to the tax man! But I'm sure everything is all above board :thumb:


As long as the service was provided in this tax year then he still has plenty of time to declare it (even if that wasn't the original intention!!)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

a1topdog said:


> As long as the service was provided in this tax year then he still has plenty of time to declare it (even if that wasn't the original intention!!)


true but you dont want them looking into your history remember with them it's guilty until proven innocent and then you are still guilty!!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Debt collection agencies, CC, all cost money. Just do it yourself! 

Do a search on here for non payer. I typed a letter in the thread. Send that to them. They'll sharp pay.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Found it:

I am writing to you concerning an outstanding invoice dated XXXX and the subsequent reminder dated XXXX.

It is a legal requirement to send a notice of intended litigation before legal proceedings in the county court are issued. This letter fulfills this requirement even if it is not actually read by you.

To prevent legal action from being taken it is essential you settle this balance without delay. Payment should be received in full within 7 days or contact made with me immediately at XXXXXXX or by letter.

Failure to contact me by XXXX XXXXXX may result in legal proceedings being issued against you without further notice. If proceedings are commenced and judgement is entered, this will increase the invoice amount because of the addition of court costs and solicitors fees.

May I draw to your attention that if Judgement and an order for repayment in full are obtained and remains unpaid enforcement of debt may be saught by other legal processes.

You should also note that should judgement be entered against you this will likely affect any credit applications you make.

Yours Sincerely


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers for the help guys, yes tax is being paid. so not to worry. Its 3 months from the first invoice on monday, so i will get a letter and a final invoice done..

cheers


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

technics100 did you get it all sorted ?

We use http://www.pj-h.co.uk/home.htm

They are based down south but we are in Manchester, they always get our money from out clients who don't pay be using them for years and use them unfortunately once or twice a month, we are a firm of accountants

Mat


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi there

Have a look at www.thomashiggins.com - they are debt colection solicitors. My husband (haulier) has used them for years and with great success. They only charge £2 for an offical solicitor's letter before action, which works in most cases. Where it has gone further they have always managed to recover money for my husband AND most of the costs of recovering the debt too. Good luck

Sue J


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Quick Update: I have been paid about 25% of the outstanding amount on the basis that the rest is paid on the 8th Dec or else its straight over to the solicitors.. 

Hopefully that will be it all sorted, just in time for christmas..


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

let us know how you get on !


----------

